# push stick table saw fence attatchment



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

I got tired of never knowing where my push stick was when I needed it so I made this fence push stick station.Now its always right at my fingertips! (smile Hopefully this helps somebody else too


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

nice idea....


----------



## olwudwurker (Dec 1, 2011)

*Great*

Looks great! I think I could use one like it also. Another project.


----------



## mrbutton (Dec 6, 2011)

I should probably do that too, right now my push stick is whatever I can pull out of my scrap pile.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Good call and nicely done. An easily accessible push stick will always be used. Great work


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Kind of limits the use of the fence on the other side of the blade.
Don't do it often, but I'm sure right after attaching anything to a side of my fence, I would need that side!
I hung 2, 2x4's above my saw. Hanging fr them are my miter gauges, featherboards, stop blocks, and push sticks/blocks. Also have some small spot lights attached to it. The red paint on the one puch stick, is there to find it easy, and to remind me to avoid spilling blood!
One of the ww mags, bought my idea and published a picture and story a while age.


----------

